# HTS/Lionsgate Mega Divergent Series Giveaway Winner Announcement!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS / Lionsgate Mega 4K Ultra HD/Blu-ray Divergent Series Giveaway is:

BD55

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations Brandon!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

Thanks to everyone that participated! Make sure you check-in with us soon…we have another Giveaway coming up!​


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: HTS/Lionsgate Mega Divergent Series Giveaway Announcement!*

Happy that a Brandon won!  But sad it wasn't this Brandon


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: HTS/Lionsgate Mega Divergent Series Giveaway Announcement!*

Congrats Brandon. Enjoy!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: HTS/Lionsgate Mega Divergent Series Giveaway Announcement!*

Congrads Brandon...Welcome to the winners club! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet!!! These will be a fun watch! My wife and I haven't even seen the last two yet, so we're looking forward to that!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

That was a super win. 

Brandon, I mean it when I say congrats.

Possibly, I should enter sometime. I never win anything. So, I don't enter. Maybe that's why????


,


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks all! :grin2: And thanks again to HTS and Lionsgate! And Jim, I never won anything before joining HTS! This forum is one of best I've ever been on - from a content standpoint as well as the feel of it. Oh, and the giveaways are amazing! For full disclosure - if you don't enter you're not going to win anything, but if you do you will almost always have AMAZING odds (I feel kinda guilty having won some really really great stuff here :jump. Look back at past giveaways, even the $10,000 one a while back - not that many people entered. You get a truly unique experience on this great forum!


----------

